# StP Poetry Compilation



## coolguyeagle76'

okay so i know this is probably get shot down by a bunch of pussies who are too scared that someone on the internet might see through their anonymous dirty kid dont give a fup the punx asthetic, some will say "why would i post my innermost feelings on the internet thats just plain silly yall". i dont care about those people. i know there are fellow artist on this site, kids whos main drive on the road is unleashing there primal voice, those that strive to create. this thread is for you. i wanna read and hear your poetry! lets slam.


A lonely house in the night
Where I rock gently
To the rhythm of brittle ghost crickets
Deep in a winter chasm
Vast vast vast, the darkness beyond the fireplace
Is low like e minor
And below the lamps of a kerosene fog time
I can only dream of. I inhale
Smoke and recall
Good old boy sheriffâ€™s deputies
In the class room of escape 
Talking about quitting, and yellowed finger dreams
Think how ill be under a bridge by a track tie fire
Telling heroin addicts how I need to get off this nicotine junk
Tell them of my DTâ€™s on a train 3 days
With out love or a human voice but my
Crazy singing ranting writing
And they wont tell me how they fear life
theyâ€™ll call it death and talk
About westbound brothers
And grainer porch funerals
I think I should leave to myself what is only myself
And rest, but the cadence of your voice has changed
Old friend, old life, weâ€™ve become. and weâ€™ve grown young together.
But I only know the lines in your books
Not the lines around your mouth. 
Poets will starve if they are brave enough,
Bullets will fly if the money is right
Vultures will pick if the decaying wind rises
The wind blows through my mothers chimes.


----------



## tree hopper

i'm stoked on this thread. im an artist and love making art but writing has helped get me through so much shit ya know like whether its been poetry or stories or whatever- and on a quick side note, u ever get that feeling when you hear a song lyric by a band you love or even hate in some cases and the lyrics just totally are energetically connected to you in moment and what you are going through and idk i just wanted to ad in that i fucken dig that feeling and if i cna give that feeling to someone or vice versa through our writing that just fucken makes me ecstatic. i have alot of writing id be open to posting, and would love to give and get feedback on it as well, but excuse da ignorance but what is a poetry "slam", like should i post stuff ive written recently, long ago, or just come up wit something on da spot? it doesnt matter either way, just feel completely crass that ive never um ya know "slammed", ..i think part of me is stalling too cos alot of my writing is dark and demented and i get insecure about some of the poetry that brings up shit memories other than that im really down to do this, well.. if you'd still have me after this rant i just went on 
btw I really enjoi and love your writing and how the words at times seem disconnected from each other but they end up fusing and blending together to create their own story and theres a sense of an underlying despondency that has a little hope in there also. sry i tend to like anazlyzing cos' i see all types of art in metaphors ya know? like it all really is our own interpretation to an extent but if that annoys u just tell me to STFU and id be chill wit that.  have a nice night/day/whatver is inbetween those two.


----------



## tree hopper

hey one more quick thing u gave me an idea, recently i was thinking aout starting an stp travel squat whatever, etc. journal ya know that can get passed around thru mail or dropped off places or if anyone happens to meet up and then when its full and makes its way back to me, like really do something it u know so it can get out and ppl can see it or not or idk u get what im trying to explain tho right? well what would u think of starting one that just had to do with poetry? and filling the whole thing up and deciding what to do from there with it. i think it might be interesting if enuff ppl got involved. but if u r thinking wtf that sux ha then thats totally chilll just tell me k since i realize your original idea what started this so i dont wanna steal your thunda, anyways just a thought...... hope u smile and laugh today everyone should.. peace!


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

i was thinking just write something for this page specifically (like i did, took like three minutes). could be about whatever. four loko, killing lice, whatever just as long as it was rad, i just wanted to see if anyone would do it. like i said you're all pussies.


----------



## 5ealchris

I swear I saw life
In a puff of smoke
A bright fire at first
Only to drift away 
In the next moment
Or fall to the dirt
Forgotten 
To become one again
With the Earth and Sky
Over and over 
No Creation
Or Destruction
Just transition
Into another phase
A new fire, field, or stream


----------



## EphemeralStick

Forgotten but not lost
at what cost
does it take for one to see
that me only i perceive

i made a choice
choices alone do forsake
and take
what is left inside
to rot away
mistakes i made
never to make again

home is where i find
a place to calm
the fear that comes
and shuns
the graces of hope
for that home
is in my mind.


----------



## tree hopper

I am a prisoner of my own pain
I walk in shadows
Obscure and immense
Toxic streams of liquid smoke
Sickly sweet in my mind
Wounded, I lay on the icy concrete
Waiting for the rain to fall
Glass trees surround me,
Electric in color
Rainbow water sounds in the background
I turn and watch white doves nesting in the jacaranda
I climb the deep heliotrope bark, almost black, pretending that I am free
The luminous fire, swirling ginger and crimson, is burning out against the pale blueness of the sky
Transforming it into a show of dancing lights
Glowing, the moon consists of an angelic white
Loud and screaming at the world
Flickers of amber and green float towards me
I close my eyes and descend into a cavernous sleep
Lost in the bliss of sweet, sugar coated dreams,
and I never wake


----------



## tree hopper

living our whole lives in a system that was broken before our time
i'm gonna shoot myself in the middle of this crowded,
oh so busy street, with robot after society robot running past-
just to see if they notice the blood and brains pouring from my skull
it seems i'm the "break" from their daily routines of "not living"
why else would they take time to judge, to spit, to have a laugh
i'm their break from the propaganda mind-controlled lives they aren't really livng
so i laugh along and spit back sitting on my corner trading my art for hugs,
Waiting to die in these tragically beautiful concrete jungle streetsâ€¦
Dirty, patched, and Mohawked
Free.


----------



## tree hopper

she'd tell me;
i will be your accident, if you will be my ambulance &
i will be your screech and crash, if you will be my crutch and cast &
i will be your one more time, if you will be my one last chance.
now she's yesterdays old news, phrases left on paper, blank ink bleeding through the pages where we made our history.
this black tar love, it's like a knife through my ugly empty heart. 
reality keeps on crumbling. it's just another grave for another soon to be forgotten face. 
i heard them crying that night. we found her lifeless on the icy concrete, in a pool of her own pain-
kissing the dragon, with blue lips. 
i saw all her secrets that night, they were painted on her face in a tragic way. her worst lies, were the ones she told herself.
she used to say love is stronger than death, laughter is the cure for grief, that dreams hold more power than facts.
and now,
all she is 
rot and ash


----------



## tree hopper

She spun into oblivion, stars on the ceiling
Silently screaming, reaching out her hand
Risk rushing through her wild hair -
Live ravens through branches of fright, but stuck. Still.
Falling into an emotional whirlwind of shame and pain,
Filth spews out of every pore,
Which she cannot wash away

She is trapped in the nightmare again
Weakened by itâ€™s capabilities,
She is unable to fight against the hold it has on her soul -

So she falls to her knees, arms wide open,
Hoping for the light againâ€¦ and the pain mocks her plea.

Self-Induced
She bleeds,
She waits.
The numbness consumes her,
She can finally breatheâ€¦

Moments later
They find her,
Cold and alone,
In a happy suicide.


----------



## tree hopper

I'm going to quit writing now. are you relieved. 
those of you that enjoy passing judgement, do it all night long 
cos it might make me smile. 
those of you who have also posted poetry, i fucken dig every word you have writen and appreciate the fact that you posted cos i know everyone has shit inside and might think its fucken retarded to write it out even if its about fucken taco bell. who cares. 

dont lose yourself in everyone else..........


----------



## Cade

The World I Used To Know - Rod McKuen
Some day some old familiar rain 
Will come along and know my name.
And then my shelter will be gone 
And I'll have to move along.
But 'till I do I'll stay awhile 
And track the hidden country of your smile.

Some day the man I used to be 
Will come along and call on me.
And then because I'm just a man, 
You'll find my feet are made of sand.
But 'till that time I'll tell you lies 
And chart the hid-den bound'ries of your eyes.

Some day the world I used to know 
Will come along and bid me go.
Then I'll be leaving you behind 
For love is just a state of mind.
But 'till that day I'll be your man 
And love away your troubles if I can.

And 'till that day I'll be your man 
And love away your troubles if I can.​


----------



## tree hopper

that made me feel all emotional for some reason.
love it tho.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

So much Depends
Upon
The Freight Train
Passing

with all the
Graffiti
Upon 
Its rusty car.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

all of these submissions have been rad, good job kids, gimmie MOAR!

heres the first few stanzas of a 5 page poem about loosing my notebook in sanfran. After six months worth of scribbling, ive never had my heart broken like that.

Lost poetry rag

Guts pitching 
sinking evening 
weatherworn ship and 
a somber song rings hands 
and the rag, feeling greyhound sick 
with a secret cigarette lit
somewhere in so-cal, 
on my broken night trail, 
crashing towards 
a banal idea of home 
always ten miles 
two states or 
nameless arms away 
away.
Miles of night 
in the cold 
weeping deserts 
bent dance, red city lights sweeping across 
Me trying to come 
In an empty boxcar,
spill fifth old wreck running
weep violin, and 
Anticipation- 
tastes like tar and rust,
the autumn tracks are singing! 
In my America 900 miles 
from home in every direction, and now 
Iâ€™ve been turning 
sweating forgetting forgotten. 

Lost my poetry rag 
up on Russian hill. 
Oxnard 45 minutes, L.A. 
an hour and you know the rules. 
I got all crazy horse when I saw you up in the tower, 
I had to prove I was doing better than I was, so a took you your hands 
to the chÃ¢teau wing nut, a slanted empty wind screaming murder pissing down 
and editing 
manifest destiny 
above all the millionaire views and 
suddenly a rambling 
psychotic vagrant owned the graying skyline, 
and all the secrets in the mists of a wild dream. 
Scattered rag stayed with my blown out denim jacket 
and six months of dirt and tears walking away 
and I wish I could say milk and honey but those nights belong to spinning specters of ghost fog. Six months and for me they were centuries with sawed off quotes and laughing chain gang crossroads ghosts , 
and more you wanted to know but I wont speak them, we just crumbled and crooned. 
Old field tears when we knew the rag had flown unsure until 300 miles were a book alone 
and gone rag knowing, that Iâ€™ve left scared scholars Indian dollars for a dead language and I took what a could because my tact is a foreign flag


----------



## Cade

Crystal solitude
Far away shadows
to the light
Of eminent healing rhymes
in the darkness
Which feels the creeping down low​


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

Make Me Feel
Make Me Want
Bring Me To My Knees
And Lift Me Back Up.

Take My Senses To Places 
They Will Never Reach 
Alone
Teach Me Things 
Ive Never Known.

Your My Best Friend
And My Worst

When Im Without You 
I Crumble To The Floor
But With You
I Could Never Ask For More.

Heroin, My Buddy

Heroin, My Foe.


----------



## CXR1037

Poetry threads are the most pure form 
of masturbation and self-aggrandizement.
From all corners of the internet world,
a world that has come to replace reality
(dare I say, become reality?),
the aspiring poets and bored people
pour the fabric of their melancholic souls
into the rigid frames of vBulletin and phpBB.
They sit and refresh the page, 
as if by doing so they are refreshing their life,
and wait for validation from total strangers. 
Poetry threads on message boards 
are whores.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

CXR1037 said:


> Poetry threads are the most pure form
> of masturbation and self-aggrandizement.
> From all corners of the internet world,
> a world that has come to replace reality
> (dare I say, become reality?),
> the aspiring poets and bored people
> pour the fabric of their melancholic souls
> into the rigid frames of vBulletin and phpBB.
> They sit and refresh the page,
> as if by doing so they are refreshing their life,
> and wait for validation from total strangers.
> Poetry threads on message boards
> are whores.


 
that was the best one so far!
im not a critic, but i would argue that there really isnt that big of a "reality" divide when youre just seeing what fellow members of this (dare i say) online community are doing artistically.
i liked the part about refreshing pages and wonder myself how many times youve refreshed this page waiting for an angry repsonse. im enjoying everything you guys have posted please keep em coming and keep it positive!


----------



## tree hopper

they're picking up pieces of me,
while they're picking up pieces of you.
lying on ice, we will be before the day is over.
no more dirty spoons. needles. 
no more obsessing. anticipation. getting off on the coagulating,
we get to finally be anti emaciation.
with blue lips and bones threatening to pierce through our dead flesh.
years alive to end up with an empty black mind. 
in an empty freezer 
then underground,
with everyone else who couldn't make it the fuck out 
i heard people cheered the day we went under
then bombs were dropped on their pretty little materialistic lives 
THE END

oh the positive part i forgot about adding that......ummm everyone wakes from the dead, realizes karma is like, real so they vow to never do fucked up shit again to each other or animals or the world and they all live on cotton candy clouds and travel by rainbow to the sourpatch kid forrest where they live happily ever fucken after and live off of fresh picked berries. THE AFTER END END.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

the positive thing was directed at feedback, keep them poems dark man!


----------



## tree hopper

ha. yeah i figured, sorry had to throw in a little sarcasm


----------



## tree hopper

Itâ€™s all black ash and ugly sex dust,
This loser makes good hell Iâ€™ve been living in.
Itâ€™s vampire blood red carpet stains,
And dirty black tar needle scented,
This broken family portrait-induced turned self-destruction hell life 
itâ€™s psycho stalker shadows kind of dark,
leaking this heavy energy that lingers and molests my fucken mind.
Hush, donâ€™t scream.
Itâ€™ll be over soon.
Shh, donâ€™t beg.
Just feel me inside your body shell, ripping you to shreds.
You see, thereâ€™s this place inside where all the good things die.
Can corpses feel, because I died years ago,
when I first met the devil guy who liked to play his devil guy games
I heard he got fifty dollars for my soul on the black market,
He got ripped off. 
My insides are a graveyard, filled with buried bits and pieces of me that have died along the way.


----------



## tree hopper

White, angelic ball of light
Floating aimlessly
What an immense exertion of brightness
Almost blinding,
I look away


----------



## RnJ

This is kinda poetry, and part of a longer spiel I wrote. I'm thinking of reworking it and performing it at a local poetry slam to impress a girl that I'm currently digging. She says she'll only performs her stuff (which I know first hand to be amazing), if she sees me do it first. Check it:

(This one is about DOMs - dirty old men in Asia, who lure in beautiful young locals with their riches and promise of America. It bothers me. -- There's also hints of jealousy in here, just to be honest.

Here I sit in the turbulent wake of his glory. The umbrella overhead is beat in the back just to keep him cool; the white plastic legs buckle faithfully beneath his ham; the table arrayed by the fruits of fortune, joking all the while to pass the afternoon with those who will laugh at his ignorance, because they enjoy it. He sits with those who understand economics, or at least how to get what they please, even when it's "not for sale." For all this, he has taken home a trophy which sits on a low shelf, content just to look at his splendor and favor. I eat the sand for breakfast and drink the sea for salt on this strange and lonely island, watching animals bare their under-exposed selves like chunks of pork in queue for the grill, while others lick their lips and close in.


----------



## RnJ

This is kinda poetry, and part of a longer spiel I wrote. I'm thinking of reworking it and performing it at a local poetry slam to impress a girl that I'm currently digging. She says she'll only performs her stuff (which I know first hand to be amazing), if she sees me do it first. Check it:

(This one is about DOMs - dirty old men in Asia, who lure in beautiful young locals with their riches and promise of America. It bothers me. -- There's also hints of jealousy in here, just to be honest.

Here I sit in the turbulent wake of his glory. The umbrella overhead is beat in the back just to keep him cool; the white plastic legs buckle faithfully beneath his ham; the table arrayed by the fruits of fortune, joking all the while to pass the afternoon with those who will laugh at his ignorance, because they enjoy it. He sits with those who understand economics, or at least how to get what they please, even when it's "not for sale." For all this, he has taken home a trophy which sits on a low shelf, content just to look at his splendor and favor. I eat the sand for breakfast and drink the sea for salt on this strange and lonely island, watching animals bare their under-exposed selves like chunks of pork in queue for the grill, while others lick their lips and close in.


----------



## RnJ

My mind blurs by the stores, the story of the war, and everything so solid.
Isn't it poetry?
All that happens without our consent
All stories unfolding endlessly
How many people have I not been
Feelings have I not felt
Photographs have I not been in
Languages have I not understood
Intersections have I not stood at
How it all fits together we'll never know
Who we've all hurt and loved
It all goes miles and miles beyond us
How it ends we'll never know
I carry the weight and say
I'm not afraid to say I don't know anymore


----------



## tree hopper

love it......! thanks for sharing. i think it fucken rocks.


----------



## katbastard

how am i privileged
just cuz i am white and male?
what you don't know ,
is that my life has been pillaged
living in this eternal hell
trailer parks and homelessness
lonely nights in prison
never knowing happiness
what was my sin?
so, when you say that i am privileged
you really have no idea
so keep your fucking mouth shut
until you've lived within my sphere.ï»¿


----------



## katbastard

*The biggest fool*
As you sit and wait
for that ride
you caste your bait
under the insanely hot sun
sometimes you wish you just had a gun
with it, you'd end your pain
away you wish your life to drain
the end you want and wish for
always knocking on deaths back door
just take me away
quietly as you can
away from this life
away from this land
I guess thats why I do what I do
trying to escape every one, even you
sometimes life is what it seems
when your alone and every one else are in teams
life has got you down
so you leave in search of a new town
towns where people are cool
places where there are no fools
will this dream ever come true?
Or am I the biggest fool... ï»¿


----------



## katbastard

*All alone on lonely roads*
traveling my life away
not knowing where Im going
can't remember where Ive been
I can't help but living my life in sin
these highways and byways
call my name in the heat and the night
all alone on lonely roads
the stillness gives me fright
karma and forever fate
holds my lifes ends date
but until then the world is mine
on society's dumpsters I will dine
until the time when this life is no longer mineï»¿ï»¿


----------



## katbastard

i wrote those poems years ago, i always end up losing the things that i write.. but some how i still have those


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

KB that was the shit!


----------



## tree hopper

loved those (@katbastard). awesome.


----------



## katbastard

*Noname Man*

he had no name
or so the crowd thought as they passed him by
but as night when he lay on that old park bench
he would look through the trees at the star filled sky
his name was some one
a father, son, uncle
but yet everyone
thought that this man's life was done


----------



## katbastard

thanx for support, might start writing again


----------



## Ithyphallic

Definitely think you should start writing again man! It's always good to have inspiration close to the surface of thoughts.




Desire, it requires of me
to be free
and to make for the sea,
learn to just be.
To elaborate is to saturate the colour,
to invest in this feeling.
Lowering, kneeling, a prayer for the winds is
my rejection of sins.
Passion is the favoured fashion today.
Shall I ask the stars, "Please come out and play?"
Or will I fall too far, trampled by the tsar.
Would, if I could, laugh at this blunder
but where are you now?
Have you been cast underground?
Kicked and been clowned?
Or are you just ... NOW?
Question but no lesson
Feats but no feast
Tears but no fears
What manner of puzzle is this?
I know I must desist
For moss only grows on the festering loss,
not on this lust that I can't seem to just....Let it
Be
Free

Whisper words of wisdom
Let it.


----------



## katbastard

@*Ithyphallic*
like that last one, i am going to have to read all of themin this post. did not expect the warm reception .


----------



## ericafuckyea

intentional digression because no words apply
grey eyes like caves in early morning and hair like broken bones
when you left i took your toothbrush and the ekg sticker off your wall
because i wanted to
understand you
you remind me of an indian woman back straight against the wall
wrapped in inumerable furs and hiding inside
the fiery sun
so maybe that's why your corner of the room was always darkest
and your mouth shining
beneath its layers of dust


----------



## ericafuckyea

rain drips from the roof above my head like / caramel from a spoon
silver like mirrors / that are falling too fast for me to catch my reflection
i'm working on my nicotene stains / biting holes in my lip / and laughing into the static darkness
because anythings better than crying
smoke curls upward into a pocket of air / stark naked and pushing against
the rainy 8o'clock nite
i glance to someones shed next to me and i think
these people are the epitom of good neighbors / remembering how many times have i
climbed over their fence to peek at their cars
or the window / to their kitchen
god i only wish it wasn't raining
i would climb between the shed and the glass building
lay on the roof like my own island
ignoring spiders because / without her
they don't need to warn me of predators
i contemplate cutting her name out of the sky / hanging right above me
but i'm too stunned to reach
amorously i / strecth my neck back
so as to look at the vertex where the roof and the garage door meet
i press my stomach / feeling for the umbilical chord
where is the vertex that connects me?
close your eyes and expand like a tide / into the unreality of tonite


----------



## outskirts

BROKEN

Like broken glass, it's reconstruction vain without comparison.
The shards
Painful litter in the vulnerability of my bed.
Their sharpness leaving so many cuts.
My spirits, indistinguishable in my bottle.
Both washed down, bitter drink.
I want to shatter the bottle into as many pieces as myself.


----------



## outskirts

Camped On The Powwow Grounds

My campfire burned out in the darkness
which has replaced the afternoon tourists.
The shadows of those weary from all day 
dancing weave between near fires.
Well after the midnight hour the Rez
still stirs with life.
It's varied tapestry of faint smells and
muffled sounds summon the nose and ears.
September's crisp night breath delivers
smoldering odors of tobacco and cedar
from ancient ceremonies.
I now crawl into my tent and fall fast asleep 
to the beat of not so distant drums, backed by
katydids and occasional barking dogs.
The embers of my fire also sleep,
under their own gray blanket.


----------



## tagvolatile

dangling souls

I'm on edge, struggling with grip
It's dry, cold, and scraping against my ribs.
The soles of my shoes are dangling.

young people walk by, some goad, that's okay
Some, beautiful, gaze at the vast height
Come so near me, silently; with eyes,I'm pleading, only to see them pass into the night.

I can't see it, what they see.
I see cold solidity and the ghostly dreams of what I used to be.
Perhaps they know I'm here, perhaps they know they can't help me

That's the problem with hanging on edge
People come by often, but can't see you. Not truly.
And so remain terribly distant.

You can't ask someone to meet you that low,
There is no humanity in that
And when I tried, was denied, I'd only felt more like a dangling, distorted, bat.

Sad, disguised, disgusted, lowly,
My grip has strengthened, and I'm stuck
my cold skin draws colder after heated tears flow, slowly

It's been months, now, and the wind has calmed down
I wonder what I look like, if I'm still human, somehow
I wonder if I can fly, yet. I'm ready to try.

I let myself sleep a little, the cold rock against my ribs
it's time to let it settle, to let them meet like a puzzle
rested between the middle, for the first time, I'm comfortable.

I let go.
I fall.
It's long. The dangling souls in my mind finally respond.
We watch.
We're gazing at the descent.
And it's beautiful.
We've finally fallen.
We've finally let go.

don't know. want to write better. pretty hard to judge yerself.


----------



## tagvolatile

other

I saw her while reading from my face
that which I'd want not to say
for the reasons that wonder through were null
but i'd witnessed the sea whilit trembl'd
I didn't wanna make mechanics
though the choice wasn't mine to behold
since the whole of my meaning, foggy, told
that I'd be the one to speak during silence, gold.
I'd be the one seeking rest when the world enfolds.
Because my meaning hides so profession'ly
the seers wisely deduce from me these bubbly stars
as they fade
at lips breeze
Now, I look up at the dot that feels at whim the space
as it opens


----------



## tagvolatile

burnt emotions

As a wick burns, devoured it becomes,
from the flame of which whose walls can contain,
but only so long, for wax dames to wane.

And so such cylindrical shapes as they appear,
ridiculed by the simplicity of such uncontrolled fear,
from composure detained to languidly dripping, heated, tears.

But as the passion seeps, as the walls enclose,
abandoned is the shifting forms into a plain, cold show.
Into a coma; a longingly nostalgic spell.

And as you tread by, you can look,
observe the beauty that such passion forsook,
as it's solid, and stuck to the surface of which it'd melded.

But I know something more, even, than what dread can enslave,
my wick's flame deigns not to fade, but only to endure,
and endure it shall, until there's a hole in the center.

For that's what it is, really, to become,
as all that such passion may pursue,
aims directly for the heart, and with your heart, the lender.

View this way as a beautiful charade, though depraved,
though estranged, your eyes goad to meet such pitiful degeneracy.
In your room, with your sleep, what ideas you entreat.


----------



## Nelco

i write
fill a book
throw it away
whomevers around gets to read it before i toss it

...i've had one memorized since i was in my teens..
it's got that fancy thing to it
turned it into a jazz song...so use you imagination

this smoke filters mine
sacred love is thines
wiltering in this you catch
you are my dirty dirty nitch
can i die here alone with..
is our dreamy future just a myth
catch...catch what is given
in me or you are we livin
this child is our junes
friendly departure to soon
our ending wasted portray
as what is given.. we couldn't stay
his golden hair tears..actually no one cares


----------



## Nelco

tree hopper said:


> White, angelic ball of light
> Floating aimlessly
> What an immense exertion of brightness
> Almost blinding,
> I look away



swimming in oceans of twilight, guarding bones, veiled in viens, traveling alond the cords of love, to the rythym of a warr cheifs drum, back to my origin of creation


----------



## Nelco

glad i got to read all of these
..feels nice having the same perspectives


----------



## CXR1037

Under a bridge I saw
a thin, young girl let
a needle kiss her veins
the way a father kisses
a daughter for the last time.


----------



## Alaska

Xadani Zapotec,
Only half in blood of Dietrech
I may lack the minds of my divines,
So I tie a noose around my neck

Even a cub knows he has lost
When he shares the Lioness' flaws
Her roar is weak, His limp is strong
It has no right to whet its claws

Galton, oh Galton, what must I become?
Shall I breed just for an inferior son?
A disfigured jaw, a penchant for weakness
Rotting leather replaces the defense
So now I cry for our Monism instilled...

And I pray for the strong that may have it willed.


----------



## Nelco

trapped all around by greed
the money gods infectous seed
an enslaved generation is the new creed
it's everywhere i try to flea
i'm in america, but i'm not free
deadly sins, as far as i can see
technological highspeed worker bee's
mindless zombies with taxes and fee's
fuck face drones is what they aspire to be
empty skulls with shiney faces full of glee
they'll brew you some bullshit tea
build condo's, slaughter the tree's
for the earth and spirit, i plea
apocalypse is what'll save me


----------



## Arketype87

This is one of many rhymes I contrive:

Do you want salmon in winter or in summer, the time of the year don't matter, put her on my platter,
hey batter-batter, I just devoured this whack, quack, rich mine, your off the clock better luck next time,
at the drop of a dime, I will rehearse cause here's your curse, out of His mouth He gave birth, 
What's a virgins worth? two pence so far hence, equal to my sense, cause that's all your getting, 
similar to Lenin, I'm just beginning, communism is a sin and, brainwashing the masses, an imperfect system, 
missiles launched are missing, but listen;

I feel I'm on a different level from the rest of you, it's not conceit everybody take a seat, I'm the best of you, 
ewweee geezy petes! ha ha, goodness gracious great balls of fire, my only one desire is to know God,
up close and personal, see know I'm the worst of y'all, every time I stand I fall, I don't mean it but I'm not
in control, grab the sticks and play for me I'm on a roll, tornado you try to hold me back, unrelenting force
like "forget that," but I still keep struggling to swing the bat, and knock it out the park, evil after dark, 
it's startling like a contrast, argh mateys land mass!

Let's get passed a moment at a time, let's not get ahead of the rhyme, I'll keep it slick totally sublime, 
these verses are subliminal, y'all didn't know well promo, west coast like So Ho, Joe Blo, excuse my manner,
but I'll skin ya like a tanner, Ratpack before an eight track, where would I be without a tape deck, with
the dead vets, but God blessed me yeah no bets, now I can't stop moving like tourettes syndrome, 
I'm Adam's clone, that's why they call me the Arketype, yea no drone, please keep ya rocks cuz I'm 
already stoned, like Stephen, he's the saint we're the heathen, but Jesus Christ done redeemed me...


----------



## Arketype87

This is another of my poetry:

Everybody's always asking "why you look that way?"
I tell em' no judging, that's all I have to say,
I am who I am, the Lord's blessed man,
looks can be deceiving, so say bye to Uncle Sam;

In this state to that state all the while sojourn,
traveling light but not too fast even though I yearn,
and burn, but not in Hell but of the Son
that's right man, off this rock like Top Gun,
shooting to the source of all power, this hour, 
the world could be devoured, but I'll just swallow
a lil' bit, and save it, spit this back up to your 
chicks no misbehaving;

Just wait and - soon you will be judged, 
not in the court of law but from above,
like a dove there's no crying, eagles flyin'
high to remind me that today I should be 
dyin' to myself, so why do folk deny me?


----------



## Maxx Power

Rhymes kick ass


----------



## Arketype87

Another of my poetry:

Whose the man, not me, lil' Gee, I'm like poetry,
God is above me, so it seems like I'm on track,
not running round in circles you can't hold me back,
that is my direction, either north or east that's what
I'm accepting;

not my reception, sorry sir I'm misdirected, came back
like b-ball now I'm disrespected, but hey I expected,
to play on this nice day but you have perplexed me,
no need for cops to be correcting, street wise like
a skeptic, took a shit for the septic - tanking for
a war call that the desert a shield like Iraq,
the middle-east, they called it freedom, but I'll
say we went for no reason;

Well I've read the bible, some call it treason,
the Lord Jesus Christ leads me through the season,
my redeemer, the bringer and giver of this life,
so I'm not worried even if this day comes strife,
no struggling, just bouncing these balls not
juggling, clowns got me fumbling, for my own hand,
they call it magic but my perception is, it's
totally tragic, give it up and like bag it;

I'll eat ya later, no player, but I'm on this
court like a lay-up, no need to pay-up, money
is not the way ya, judge Jews and so also
YAHWEH, my God, JEHOVAH-JIREH, I'll quit and
just play...


----------



## Jaguwar

I can just abuot hear the backbeat on this, very good.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

Deleted


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Nice. Waffle House AND Taco Bell in the same song.


----------



## Jaguwar

ugh. I'm not too for break up songs right now, but.. yeah.


----------



## Kim Chee

Kinda reminds me of~"Blue Waffle House Love"

Google it if you aren't already familiar.


----------



## creature

we need to get you an agent, bebop...

; )


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

thanks everybody.


----------



## Art101

Good stuff,lol,belongs on the Waffle House jukebox.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

Deleted


----------



## Arketype87

Whose the man, not me, lil' Gee, I'm like poetry,
God is above me, so it seems like I'm on track,
not running round in circles you can't hold me back,
that is my direction, either north or east that's what
I'm accepting;

not my reception, sorry sir I'm misdirected, came back
like b-ball now I'm disrespected, but hey I expected,
to play on this nice day but you have perplexed me,
no need for cops to be correcting, street wise like
a skeptic, took a shit for the septic - tanking for
a war call that the desert a shield like Iraq,
the middle-east, they called it freedom, but I'll
say we went for no reason;

Well I've read the bible, some call it treason,
the Lord Jesus Christ leads me through the season,
my redeemer, the bringer and giver of this life,
so I'm not worried even if this day comes strife,
no struggling, just bouncing these balls not
juggling, clowns got me fumbling, for my own hand,
they call it magic but my perception is, it's
totally tragic, give it up and like bag it;
I'll eat ya later, no player, but I'm on this
court like a lay-up, no need to pay-up, money
is not the way ya, judge Jews and so also
YAHWEH, my God, JEHOVAH JIREH, I'll quit and
just play...


----------



## Tude

LOL - ok I now get the tags given to this - poem and gross lol hehe You do have a good thing for writing and entertaining!


----------



## Jaguwar

... lol omai!


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

[Deleted


----------



## Arketype87

The curtains closed, not Eminem, this is a straight source like cinnamon,
sprinkle on my oats and I'll scream like a goat, haha, milk source
for the throat call it calcium, Ill be dressed like your fashion,
lights,camera,action, get knowledge man total satisfaction, I'll
sing smooth like Toni Braxton, ha;

To figure or reconsider, I will deliver, no KFC but I got your gizzards,
little lizards, runnin' cross the ground, look around, indian like a mound,
stand tall, tomahawk like your jaw, speaking sharp words, up and down like
a see-saw, country boy call me Tim McGraw, ha, in your city though,
no polluting even though these cops aren't shooting, ooohh, speak for the
mack, bring it back, like the 90's, that was real rap, industry, I don't
work but but this girl is pretty, caller Betty, I'm leaving this world
soon miss so rock steady, that means stay solid, this song is like a
ballad, He's the masters, on the green like a salad haha;

Back in, this is the message I'm given, I'll stop sinnin', go back to
the begginin', before I was saved, well behaved, now or never, speach
like totally clever, push that lever, and flush this down the drain,
I'm not insane, but my membrane is focused, no hocus-pocus, I'm now
heading west so where is Pocahontas? I'm honest, Sacagawea has me
lodging, in town, so I'll slow down, and lay low, forget the times
I'll just flow...


----------



## Arketype87

Every day I'm awaken I thank God, this is not odd,
I just believe in Aaron's rod haha, Moses getting
me through this wilderness, what a mess, but I
just thank God the Father for I am blessed,
checkmate no queens for chess, and no quests,
not a holy warrior a crusade I confess,
the kingdom of heaven, so smile and no jest,
so just put away your chest, bury it in the ground,
I'm around, pirate like I've been impound, ha;

Speak the truth so like don't remind me, blind me,
have me seeing blanks, walk the board off this ship
like a plank, ooohh, I just groove, not DJ Smooth,
I'm here to prove the truth don't shoot, I was
middle-east like a brute, but no force, we was
together, the Army we delivered, yeah;

The third verse is worse, so no curse, and no hurst,
Christ died for me, so say good bye to the dirt, oohh,
whats your worth? a virgins birth, so don't hurt,
and misconstrue I am no Jew, and need to prove,
my existence, listen to this, like the sixth sense;


I'm not Bruce Willis, the moving screen, so not jealous,
just call me Elvis, but I'm not presley, don't worry 'bout
it, i'm not selfish, you can have all I have, or what
you want, no need to front, just come through the door,
I'll wake up and snore, for this morning, don't worry,
my voice is getting weary, but not low, I'm pushing,
yeah no weight, I thank God YAWEH, ha, you see the
verse, I come back but no curse...

Be bop, don't listen to me I'm no street cop,
underground, I'm coming around, back in town,
yeah so no reflection, westward now my direction...


----------



## Arketype87

I'm an open book like this notepad, steelclad,
like a warrior, I'm in mail, I will not fail,
this city put me in jail, listen to this, they
even wouldn't let me take a piss,my cell mate
was Chris, ha, I told em' we were blessed,
forget this mess we in, just begin to turn
your life around, pack it up like another
pound, get down, I'm wound no clown, I'm
not silly, I may be Billy, but not your
kid, I'm lifted up like Jesus Christ did;

Yeah, schooled with no knowledge, the spirit
leads me on, no need for college,mathmatics,
no problem solving, this worlds revovlving,
around the Son, like we Christian, your
missing the mark like Noah Ima build this ark,
shooting ball in your park, here I come, just
wait a minute I'm not done, I am won;

No bun, needed I'm not hot dawg, don't
forget this wrap like christmas, yeah,
undercase, commercialism this nation is
outta space, haha, I keep flowing, keep
going, inside your house but not stowing
my possessions are few, in this wilderness
like the Jews, Philistines sparked the fuse,
but I won't abuse the system, I'll settle
down and just listen...


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

Deleted


----------



## Arketype87

I'm an open book like this notepad, steelclad,
like a warrior, I'm in mail, I will not fail,
this city put me in jail, listen to this, they
even wouldn't let me take a piss,my cell mate
was Chris, ha, I told em' we were blessed,
forget this mess we in, just begin to turn
your life around, pack it up like another
pound, get down, I'm wound no clown, I'm
not silly, I may be Billy, but not your
kid, I'm lifted up like Jesus Christ did;

Yeah, schooled with no knowledge, the spirit
leads me on, no need for college,mathmatics,
no problem solving, this worlds revovlving,
around the Son, like we Christian, your
missing the mark like Noah Ima build this ark,
shooting ball in your park, here I come, just
wait a minute I'm not done, I am won;

No bun, needed I'm not hot dawg, don't
forget this wrap like christmas, yeah,
undercase, commercialism this nation is
outta space, haha, I keep flowing, keep
going, inside your house but not stowing
my possessions are few, in this wilderness
like the Jews, Philistines sparked the fuse,
but I won't abuse the system, I'll settle
down and just listen...


----------



## Arketype87

I'm walking slow but never creepin',the night is falling in so no sleepin',
enough time for peepin', maybe around the next block I'll find the Lincoln,
heads up,not the car but the one that's sinked in, call that a fountain,
every time I climb that mountain I fall but never poutin', get up and go,
it's time for scoutin', early america like mexico the war just call it
Texaco, haha, I'm groovin' but the barrels already shootin', Roosevelt
callem' Teddy there's no pollution, oh wait "what's the solution?"

Panama, call that a canal or easy street, just hear the tribal beat,
forget this heat, jungle fever like it's scurvy, What's your hurry?
girl slow down you've got me worried, totally buried like the
dead upon these hills, some will arise with a thrill,let's chill
but take no pills only vitamins with these meals, bananna peels
got ya slippin'your no king kong, I'll be rollin' shotgun like
all day long upon this horse like I'm back - riding, keep
slippin' down this slope but of course he found it, battle
like Little Bighorn so astounding, your cavalry no longer 'round
and,nor finding me, run your tracks all day just a shootin' spree,
I'll run and flee, only stoppin' to pee - wait, take a piss, thank
you miss for the grammar, this life is bliss...


----------



## Arketype87

Ahh, no more drama, there's the comma, my punctuation for your honor,
court had me feelin' black like Obama, no racism our nation solved it,
civil war the north is south like Harper's - Ferry, I'm raiding like
John Brown, across this river yeah the Lord delivered, so let's keep
our heads up, Tupac said it, forget Brenda, and don't have a baby,
you won't regret it;

You dislike my poetics? then call me David, lost in this wilderness,
what a mess, but my God released me, redeemed me, believe me,
I love His wind when it's breezy, I am relieved I see, this country-
side, opened up my eyes, no longer living but dead to my sins not
blind, let this verse remind, me and you of His love, I can't wait
till He comes down from above, pure white like the dove, the true
prince...


----------



## Kal

Not realy into religion but not a bad poem.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

Deleted


----------



## Kim Chee

"...put some magic between those buns"

Classic.

I cried as a little boy when Ronald McDonald did not show at McD's as per his schedule.

I've gotten over it, but fuck him.


----------



## dyingslowlyeveryday

8/10 story
3/10 title


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

Deleted


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

Deleted


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

Deleted


----------



## Odin

Beachhead:


We have a destination
A beautiful lonely beach
Scattered with sharp edged ordinance
Glittering in clear cast starlight
Where without any fright.
We walk along skipping questions of whats right
So in your minds clear skies sight echos
This rusted metal heaven
A Bursting yet empty
Astronomical constellation
Where ground scraps of rusty sea salt steel outnumber my count of seven
And then remember
My minds lyrical member
So you shall
Watch your step
Where you tread
Through
Histories desolation
On an empty stretch
Of sandy bed
When death tolls 
Shall remind you
That once a Hell
Of seaside grains stained Bloody Red.
Existed for a time
On this lonely beachhead

ODin

Reposted from another thread few weeks ago. ;d


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

Deleted


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

Deleted


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

Deleted


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

He wrote his dreams down backwards so that he would not miss a thing.

But then he'd send them to me that way,
all mismatched, and fucked up, 
eternally opposite,
leading to the beginning
the moment of falling fast
asleep. 

Have you ever read a letter back to front?
So it starts from the goodbye, the love, the yours, or sincerely, or since early, 
which is the whole point of the letter anyway. 
You work your way up
thru family news, weather pleasantries, hello greetings, finally the date. 

Like stopping sex.
Sex stopping. 
You refrain holding hands, from clasping to fingertips
to hugs with cheeks and noses touching towards pretending to be asleep first, to hugs
and lastly to the tiny wave, so much like the first that drew you in;
"Why yes, it's you, hello, you've finally come."

Like hearing a great book report on a novel and its ending. 
You buy the book, start from the start, edge towards what you know.
Though in this particular example you don't mind much, you're just grateful, and ready.

Much like it being April 
yet we know the summer already.
Later, we'll tell it, 
"We rode bicycles, we were very poor
there was so much to say."


----------



## Jaguwar

BDG what a terrific opening line! I literally sat up straighter. I personally can think of nothing to critique.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

Hey great job! 
And Yay! that somebody else is sharing their poetry!


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

Thank you.  I'm glad you both liked it. Here is another short one to leave things off with. I hope others will share more.

---

Afterwards I ride to the lake,
deserted, which is insane considering the heat:
a living thing - early August, nearly unreal.
I don't jump so much as fall in.
This is sex to me now. This is the new nothing.
Weightless, feeling the cold water
close in around me I shut my eyes, kick deeper
until everything is dark and soundless like death.

That was before you turned to me years later
in the rain, in a different city,
almost apologizing
after so much had gone wrong between us,
saying,
_I'll never forgive you. Nothing is forgiven._


----------



## Odin

Wish
I don't wish to be known for my art...
I don't wish to be another man apart...
I burn brightly yet my image imprints
A shadow that treads lightly...
So I smile.
Delicately... standing here
Rightly... maybe
I am a man searching for the everlasting light...
Superstitious and righteous ideas
Wondering...
Whats right?
Even in sight of shadows deep pretentious
Horrible might
And so
Though my thoughts reflect
A supernova blinding bright...
I stay sanguine
And see
A given example
Van Gogh's tortured emotional hight.
We wake up...
Eyes breaking open
My lovers blinding sight.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy

I think I catch your meaning, or one of them anyway.


----------



## CelticWanderer

Cataracts have grown over my eyes.
Blinding me from the gorgeous tragedy
That bestows wandering winds to my moored soul.

Suffering and freedom on the East coast.
Pines call to me like a mother
Searching for her lost young.
Desperate and warm.

Lounging in the decay and sap filtered light,
I find myself.
I am calloused fingers searching for scratch and song.
A vagabond of soft heart and pernicious wrongs.

---------------------------------------------

Crystals to my cranium.
Crepuscular rays in my hair
Vagrant is how I'd like to be.


----------



## Odin

Take my embers all my ashes...
Toss them in the forge
Press and hammer a dark diamond sword
Throw me past the moon and stars...
Far beyond the darkest sky.
A Never ending journey
Seen through reflections
In my metal memories from afar.
The Darkest Burning star.

 first draft. never the final.

haha....

Odin... ::bookworm::


Edit it thrice..?? ,,, no bo more like a dozen times...


----------



## Jaguwar

Love the sentiment, trips up in the rhythm a little bit on line 4, somehow. Maybe just 
"Shoot me past the moon and stars" ?


----------



## Odin

I'm so ADHD even with my own mind... already modified..... but I feel my muse fading... so I let it lie.


----------



## Jaguwar

Ah I know she can be fickle... let it be then.


----------



## Corinne

sitting here on highway 49
the other side of the border
holds the life i left behind
with an accent too thick to comprehend
i found my voice in music
singing melodies of a home once had
and a love nearly chased across the continent
the road is full of uncertainty
as well as adventure
for wanderlust, there is no cure
2,000 miles to go
but my eyes wont stay open
my mind keeps a roamin
and hopin...
to be reunited with kin

while crossing over
they searched me high and low
and then pulled over by popo
he said this aint a race
i said sir im just tryna get home
can you give a girl a break?
so i wake up at a truck stop
boil up some rice
rain rinses the dirt right off my back
feels kinda nice
dreads blow in the wind
rock music fades out
replaced by songs of trucks and beer
guess im in hick town now
scenery changes yet again
from deserts to corn fields
temptation to pull over
and forage up a meal
here i am, on the road again...


----------



## Audra C

*White Lights
*
White lights, dark nights.
Your face keeps me awake well past midnight.
We can tell ourselves it'll all be fine
but I think that's just a lie to keep our spirits alive

I don't believe there's beauty in pain
if there is I can't see it.
And I know that there is a sun after it rains,
but I don't want to believe it.

White lights reflecting in my eyes
while all of our memories dance around in my mind.
Headlights shining from both sides,
these nights always end in long drives.

And I regret all these decisions I've made,
but I can't change them.
And I've given so much of myself away,
but I'd probably do it again.

White lights shining from gas station signs
It wasn't enough simply saying goodbye.
Maybe there's no closure for the people you leave behind
Ask me again as the weeks go by.

I expect nothing out of time,
but that doesn't mean I won't try.
White lights, dark nights.
Burn out so I can close my eyes.


----------



## Johny

Manic depression
Suicidal aggression 
Oh God please make the pain go away 
Flash of death,alcohol breath
Bullet speeding car blows them all away 
No anticipation of recreation, I don't wanna go to heaven or he'll
Stey put here in my rage, rage in my cell
Blood bleeds out of my heart and into my grave,I drowned eternally, I drown in my rage.


----------



## Rob Nothing

What a terrific thread and creativity in this lot, nice find Johny. I'll post something from elsewhere that I wrote in response to a survey on missing body parts. Preserved here in the original format.

_You know, I'm glad we're on teeth now because the missing body parts business was getting a little queer. They started asking for 'tampered goods', unpasteurized tanned kiwi skin naturals, genital warts, 'coco' napes, birthmark digits, vitiligo, organs with their own biographies.
Sure, nothing a seasoned honeybucket charlamagne couldn't stomach.. you only really have to smell every kind of shit once, then your defenses take over and frantically catalogue the source of the shock that the smell mustn't forever be like the immortally ammoniac piss of the dog or like a stench seeping up from the cracks in the ground, of gods great smoking arterial lobes marinated in diesel and hellfire. Some automatic visceral adaptations are really quite useful sometimes, huh? some. No, really the smell wasn't so bad, it was the calls. Every other client was either stock, thick mouthless Indian mono maroni or it was what I call the breath of the killer, a throaty whisper with hints of the gappy whistle you will know from geriatric LGBT's or hairlips. Else it was the voice of madonna, and that was the worst -- Whoever these people are wherever they come from, they like their receptionists unreasonably blonde.

But seriously, creepy guys, creepy. And as though teeth people arent already serious macabre themes, when I think of the dentist I think of jekyl and hyde, it's shaved hair fingernails fingerlings and fondlings with you! The dentist though. You know it's got to be the sadistic torture artist that has his hand in your mouth, they enjoy that shit right? you see it in their eyes. no, in the glinting of them, as they say. . . and that's how they got there in the first place, in your mouth, with a screwdriver and scalpel one pain stricken helpless victim at a time. Teeth, but then by association we are treading also the spheres of autopsy, cancer, paraplegics, dyspeptics, harlequin fetuses, nightmare shit. All because dourma wanted to stick her finger in the pie. THIS IS YOUR FAULT.

wan't know what else gave me the creeps once? that scene from fire in the sky I saw when I was seven. Mommy and daddy, in their rush into the bedroom to play doctor forgot to switch off the television and I had come out to drown the groans from my mind with some midnight tv. To my horror, I got a dose of something worse than mommy's winnying.



Spoiler








Yeah, that movie left some permanent scars. That I'd have gladly traded a few more teeth._


----------



## Johny

I wrote that


----------



## Rob Nothing

Question for you Johny.. Whitefish or Stanford??


----------



## Odin

Fire in the Sky is a full of Bull Shit. 

Prove me wrong... ::hilarious::

And I smoke my fish.


----------



## Johny

severin said:


> Question for you Johny.. Whitefish or Stanford??


What di you mean man?


----------



## Rob Nothing

Never been to Montana, but I've decided and I'm headed for the white fish.

I know fire in the sky is bull shit. But that movie scarred me for life. I will never be the same about sex, ever. It's gotta be alien themed, man! or my dick is limp as a possum in a jailhouse.


----------



## Odin

severin said:


> I know fire in the sky is bull shit. But that movie scarred me for life. I will never be the same about sex, ever. It's gotta be alien themed, man! or my dick is limp as a possum in a jailhouse.




I hear ya man... I was watching a porno the other night when I decided to flip over to STP... and came across your avatar.

(V)/\/\..(-,,,O)../\/\(V)

Now... Bald Psychopathic Albinos are what gets the Blood Pumping to the Worm.

(notreally sarc^^ >.>)

PS: Fire in the Sky is BS because Hollywood scripted their own "horror" version of the story. Walton might still be a hustler on the UFO Circuit but... yea. I like to play both sides. I'm a SKeptiKal Believer. 

PSX2: this is a poetry thread

OH Brilliant Saucer.::

My Proboscis awaits your glowing UFO... ::

Where for Art though My Celestial Venus. ::

Rising from the Depths of URanus's Frothy Castrati Sea.::

My Cosmic Tentacled Aphrodite awaits me. ::

Sweep me away on your Erotic Star filled hybrid breeding ship.::

The silver discus we name our Fantastic Voyager! ::::woot::::


----------



## Rob Nothing

Proboscis!


----------

